# Would this cage be too small for one rat??



## sublimity (Jul 14, 2009)

Im new to the whole rat thing and my children each would like a rat. So Im looking for a smallish cage suitable for them to have one in each of their bedrooms.

I found this hamster cage that is 21incx14inx13in and has the floor plus 2 platforms.
http://www.ozab.com.au/goods-1679.html

Would that be too small for one rat? I have a larger guinea pig cage that they can use when they are adult fully grown rats as the bar spacing on that is 1inch. But for now, while they are still babies would the above be too small?

Thanks for you advice


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know about the cage, but it'd probably be a good idea to get one larger cage for them to be in together. It's recommended that rats live in at least pairs because they are very social. Maybe the cage could rotate between their rooms?


----------



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

I say its rather fine for one rat, but it seems so... i dunno..flat and squished up, would be better if there was more open space. I too recommend getting ratties in pairs!


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

I use a small hamster cage as a baby cage - just to get them through the first few weeks until they're big enough to go into a large cage with bigger bar spacing - as long as it's only temporary I don't think size is too much of an issue. It can take months for them to get 'fully grown' though. I wouldn't recommend a cage that small for longer than about 4 - 6 weeks.

However, the rats will really not be happy living alone. Either, each of your children should have a pair of rats or, even better, just have one pair of rats living in a cage which is out in a communal area of the house so that the little ones get lots of attention and stimulation during the day.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

As already mentioned above, it would be best get them both 2 same sex rats (if this was done perhaps 4 of the same sex would be safest with kids - I don't know how young they are) or get 2 rats and house them in a different room to their bedrooms or keep moving the rats between their bedrooms.

Rats shouldn't really be kept alone out of human choice - they're very sociable and should be kept in a minimum of pairs. I currently have 3 boys together.

The cage isn't suitable. Generally any cage advertised also being fine for hamsters/gerbils/mice is a no-go. You're best off getting a suitable cage straight away for the rats, as babies grow very quickly and have a lot of energy to burn off! The guinea pig cage is probably not of much use either - I imagine it doesn't have much height? Rats like to climb and a guinea pig cage is the kind of cage owners may move elderly rats to if they're having a hard time getting around. 

If it's a must that the pet needs to stay in each of the kids bedrooms and you don't want 4 rats, maybe get them a syrian hamster each? Syrian hamsters need to be kept alone. I would recommend rats over hamsters though, if it's feasible for you.


----------



## sublimity (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice and suggestions

This is the guinea pig cage I have,(http://www.worldforpets.com.au/products/product_detail.asp?ID=679) its quite large I think and seems as big as some of the rat cages, I would add some things to it though like hammocks and stuff. Im just worried the gaps are too far apart (1inch).

I dont think we actually get hamsters here in Australia at all. 

My 9.5 year old has wanted mice for years and when I told him about how I had read that rats are more sociable and would be more suitable to him (in terms of being able to hold) he really took to it. Hes a very quiet and reserved 9 year old. So ideally I wanted to get him something, I just worry that 2 rats would be too much for him. My 7 year old wants one as well but Im pretty sure its just because his brother wants one. 

The store does have this cage thats marketed for rats http://www.worldforpets.com.au/products/product_detail.asp?ID=676 but Im a little confused because I thought I read in quite a few places that wire platforms and wire bottoms werent good for rats feet?

If I got two for them to share, Im not too sure how the sharing would go. The only thing that I dont like about having the cage in a communal place is that I wanted to give my 9 year old some responsiblity in caring for his animal and making it especially "his" rather than a family pet. We do have a lot of family pets and I think it having his own special friend would be more beneficial.

What if they each had their own rat in their own cage but there was a communal cage say for when they went to school so the rat wouldnt be too lonely? Or would this be more likely to cause problems and fights between the rats? Or I guess I could get my oldest 2 rats and talk the 7 year old into getting something else


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The guinea pig cage isn't like I imagined. I was thinking it would be something like this: http://www.dabners.co.uk/cdview/dabners_images/cavia 80-100.jpg. Going on the rat cage calculator it's suitable for up to 4 rats, but many people prefer to keep the number lower so there's plenty of room. 

1 inch bar spacing would be too large for babies and it's usually too large for fully grown females but okay for most fully grown males (unless you have a particularly small boy). You could mesh the cage if the bar spacing was too large for the rats, alternatively you could adopt adult rats from a rescue centre or some breeders rehome their rats that are no longer breeding stock. You could also look on pet rehoming websites.

Two rats are really not any more work than one, as long as vet bills can be covered. They'll actually be less work than one as they'll have eachother as company. 

The 2nd link you posted with the cage marketed for rats. This is only suitable for 2 rats, so is a bit too small in my opinion. Wire platforms aren't a problem. Many rat owners actually line the base and levels with fleece. 

I wouldn't recommend having them in separate cages and then housing them together only when they're at school. They'd still be alone for a considerable amount of time. Also they won't be able to properly get used to each other and establish their hierarchy. It could cause issues.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

When the kids were little we had three Guinea Pigs (one for each child) and they lived together in one cage (the Guinea Pigs  ) because they are social animals. It taught them respect for what the animals were all about. Sometimes they would take one to their room to have private playtime with their own pet but not too long as we didn't want them to be lonely for their buddies.
The cage was in the living room where all the family action was. This makes social pets who are used to activities and we all could enjoy them. 
Enjoy the rats! You'll be hooked forever.


----------



## Jerry (Jul 18, 2009)

Attaching snake wire with cable ties to a cage with a wide gap is a good idea..And with the wire shelves I previously have put lino down it is easy to clean and gentle on there feet..  just an idea.


----------



## fridayinluv (Dec 17, 2007)

Get the 9 year old two rats for his room. Tell the seven year old it's too bad, he can get some when he's older. = )


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Honestly it looks to small to me. Maybe as atemporary home but not permanent. I dont think they would be happy in that small of a home.


----------



## kerma (Aug 25, 2009)

That cage is WAY too small even for one rat. Please take a bigger one.. And at least 2 rats in the same cage; they are not loners , they need at least one rat friend with them


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Sublimity now has five rats, 3 boys and 2 girls ;D


----------

